Ask HN: Do you feel nostalgia for the office life? - Austin_Conlon
======
thorin
Yes because my favourite part of work is collaborating, coaching or just
working together to solve a problem and while you can do it online it's just
more painful and less fun than it needs to be, especially while looking after
2 small children in the background.

------
tuyguntn
yes, definitely. I had a depression last year and I was slowly recovering from
it, after everything became remote, less conversation with people, more
pushing myself to work harder, because no one sees you are working and for
people with imposter syndrome, layoff news and other mental issues you start
worrying about your job and push to work more. which again leads to anxiety

------
Nextgrid
Yes. Regardless of how good your remote working tools are, it's still no match
for a face to face conversation.

------
BlameKaneda
A bit. I miss:

\- Not having to remote connect via Citrix

\- The fully-stocked pantry fridge full of drinks

\- Seeing people from other teams (if I worked with them I might feel
differently about this)

\- An array of lunch places all around me

I don't miss:

\- Having 2 monitors instead of 3

\- Wearing business-y clothes 5 days a week

\- Being unable to take a quick shower/break on the couch/etc whenever I need
to

\- Taking calls/meetings/etc in private

\- Commuting

------
mortivore
No, really enjoying the WFH. So much more productive, and communication is
better. Plus, less stress than trying to work in a loud office environment.

------
billconan
not at all. I enjoy coding in my bed.

